# Just wow.....the lack of knowledge



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Didn't know where to post this but I thought I'd put it in a section with big monsters.
Saw this ad on craigslist, unbelievable.

If anyone has a 15 gallon tank or bigger, they would be willing to give away I would be very appreciative. Bought some Pacu Fish and they are getting too big for our 10 gallon tank. No one will take them from me, and I do not want to flush them.

I'm sure they would love the 15 gallon. :roll:


----------



## Fatty#2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hate to tell you but pacu get really really big. I would imagine you would need more of a 200 gallon or more to house them, just a heads up. How many pacu are you talking about?


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think you understood my post haha. That was just an ad I saw, they're not mine, I know they get huge.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Reminds me when I set up my first tank 15 years ago and put a 10" oscar, 5" firemouth, and 2 8" plecos in a 20 gallon. I was such a dumb#** :lol: 
Of course I didn't have the resources of info like we do today...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Throw em a link to my site, and I'll move this thread for you


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree unbelievable! I've seen it all now LOL poor fish


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

There was a LFS groupie the other day telling a lady that Angels could live in a 10 gallon-I told him do you know how large they get and he laughed and said if they don't die in 3 months! Anyways I told the owner and he stated that this jerk never buys anything and just gives bad advice like some people I know :lol:


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

18 years ago my aunt took me the mall to look at the fish. We ended up leaving with a 10 gallon tank with all the necessary equipment. My aunt let me set the tank up becuase I was really into putting together model cars and stuff. She didn't know that I mostly just glued the wheels to the body and left all the other components in the box, all she knew is that the model I put together looked like the one on the box. Anyway, she thought I would be able to assemble the filter and everything else so she told me to get it done and in two days I would be able to go get my fish. (I don't know who told her it takes two days to cycle a tank) I tinkered around with the filter for a few minutes before using my model car approach. I filled up the tank with water, and gravel, and put all the unused equip away. (filter, heater,...) My Aunt didn't know any better so once she saw that the tank was filled she let me go pick out some fish. I left with a medium oscar and two rainbow fish. The rainbow fish jumped out of the tank while we were sleep and the oscar was dead the next day. it didn't stop there, we went out bought fish from another store becuase we thought our fish were sick. This went on for three months.

Even though I feel bad about killing those fish I still feel like a lesson was learned: If you build something that doesn't work the way it's supposed to, just blame it on your Aunt and go buy another one :thumb:


----------



## Fatty#2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank god. I guess i missread sorry. I really dont think lfs should be selling pacu at all. They really get to big for any but the largest tanks and they grow very fast. My friend and i were douped into getting two for a 29 gallon a while back and they got so big we had to get rid of them after only a month. Poor things could barely swim around. Thats how we learn though trial and error.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, pacu should not be sold in stores. It sucks for the very small percentage of people that actually have a big enough tank but 99.9% of customers probably don't. I mean even on this forum most people's tanks are too small and people on this forum have larger than average tanks usually. I was at a fish store today and saw a whole tank of pacu while someone was talking about getting one. Luckily they changed their mind otherwise I would have had to step in.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

The LFS in my area has 5-6 Red Tail catfish every week! And I am like how many people in NE El Paso do you think have large enough tanks for that fish-I guess for some people it is all about the dollar!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You need to get one of my TSN shirts and hang around at the lfs :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

But they're sooo cute...


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

Place the ad inside a quote, else, its confusing for other readers.

But very true. I learned so much from this forum in the past 3 months.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I love that picture :lol:


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

A LFS around here have Arapaima for sale. At least they advertise them as the largest freshwater fish growing to 12 feet in length! Yikes, I guess my 20 gallon grow-out tank might not work!


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

TFG-I'll PM you so I can purchase one of your shirts :thumb: One guy tried to tell me that an Alligator Gar was a mini gar and would only grow to two feet!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nothing tops the time I was eating lunch infront of a lfs and a guy and his son noticed the MFR sign on the back of the fish mobile and started to ask questions about his TSN. Which incidently was kept in a 125 and barely fed so it wouldn't grow.... it was close to two feet he said. Then I told him what he really needed to house the fish and he stopped listening when i told him a stock tank would be perfect... Then right after that he went in the store and bought a 14" gar.

That gars days are numbered.... I love it when people ask me advice then completely ignor it...


----------

